# Tomy timing system



## Oscarw (Jan 24, 2007)

The Aussies seem to get all the neat stuff

http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-ELECTRONIC-CONTROL-SYSTEM-NEW-HO-AURORA_W0QQitemZ130084169210QQihZ003QQcategoryZ2619QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

That is a re-issue of a system that was available here in the US back in the early 90's.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

$100 all in, is that good? Surely there is a need to sell the in the US?
I have already discovered for myself that Tomy is more active than we may have thought, and Racemasters are merely one distrubutor. We gotta find out who the Aussie dist is as they have exclusive silver and gold cobras too.


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

This was on the tomy website in the distribution section:
Australia
(for AFX series only) Toy Traders Sales Pty Ltd.

36-38 Boorea Street, Lidcombe,
N.S.W., Australia 2141
Tel : 613 9749 1733
Fax : 613 9749 0033
E-mail : [email protected]


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks like it would take up alot of space especially if you needed a couple for a four laner. Still looks neat though. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

That would do great, Stateside, for home racers with 2-lane door tracks especially! It would be cool to see it again but with fitments for modern Tomy track.


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Is this similar to the old AFX DataRace system?

Patrick


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Yep. From the look of it, it's the updated version of exactly that.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

EBasil said:


> That would do great, Stateside, for home racers with 2-lane door tracks especially! It would be cool to see it again but with fitments for modern Tomy track.


It has those, always did.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Just dug out my old one,it's got 1989 on the bottom of it,and they'd been around a bit before i bought mine,other then color upgrades it sure looks the same.
It's got TOMY/AFX in captilized letters with
model motoring wrote underneath in smaller letters and 
Electronic Control Station wrote sorta off to the side a bit

Then i went way back and dug out my old AFX Data Race Systems ,i've still got 2 of them,i never threw nothing out,lol.
They both have 1979 on the bottom

The Electronic Control Station i have,counts to 199 laps as max laps,and times to the hundreth ie : 3.11 secs 

The Date Race System counts to a max of 99 laps and times to the tenth ie:3.1 secs 

They'll both work with reed switches as the timer /lap counter trip .I used mine with reed switches on Tyco track,they were pretty hightech back in their respective days :thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I guess the DRS unit does not do as much as the Tomy ECS?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

jph49 said:


> Is this similar to the old AFX DataRace system?
> 
> Patrick


The new unit (which is actually, what, 15 years old?) sure looks a lot nicer...


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,Dean you'res sure look better then the pair i got,i painted them with the differant lane colors as a kid,


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

so, is this new Tomt unit the same thing as the old AFX data canter?


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Anyone know if anything like this was ever made for a 4 lane setup??


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> so, is this new Tomt unit the same thing as the old AFX data canter?


No, it is LCD and does more I'm sure. Describe what the old unit does for comparison.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

TX Street Racer said:


> Anyone know if anything like this was ever made for a 4 lane setup??


we use them that way all the time & in theory you could do a 12 lane tomy track and time them all, one unit for every two lanes - connected with a lead with a small male mono jack each end.


dw


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Hornet said:


> LOL,Dean you'res sure look better then the pair i got,i painted them with the differant lane colors as a kid,


Not mine, I do not actually know much about them (they are LED, right) - I simply nicked this image off of Google!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

The new unit is like the AFX/Tomy Electronic control station,it's quite a bit better and differant then the older AFX Data Race.
I used 2 of the old AFX Data Race Systems on my old 4 lane tyco track years ago,but we did find them all to time a bit differant.
At one time i had 5 of the AFX Data race control center's,and i found they all timed differant ie: i hooked them up in pairs to the same reed switches,and found them quite inconsitent.
Same car/same lane and hook 2 of the systems up at once to the same reeds,and one timer would always give a differant laptime then the other,so in that respect they were quite inaccurate.
The older Data Race is a LED display ,good to the tenth,the Electronic Control center is LCD good to the hundreth,like Dean says


----------

